
Dijkstra: CS has "invited the quacks and charlatans in . . . Software Engineering gurus." - pius
http://www.kirit.com/Blog:/2007-12-15/Pseudo%20scientific%20Software%20Engineering
======
amichail
Why are people influenced so much by Dijkstra's thinking?

